# Maravia valves



## GROH (Nov 10, 2013)

I'd find the directions online and replace with the new style valve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

i have a few of these.


----------



## mtrafter (Aug 13, 2007)

Valves or the caps? Whatch you need for them?


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

I replaced four valves and I know there at least two or three of the AD2 that I hadn't lost the caps. And Kyle gave them back to me….but it might take me a few days to find them. My stuff is still in winter mode but getting stuff out this next week. If I find them just pay shipping. My river juju is good. Not sure about Karma but people take care of me so happy to pass these along.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Ahh the ad2. Hold them like gold. Carve might have the last set on earth.


----------



## mtrafter (Aug 13, 2007)

Sounds like a deal to me! let me know when you find em' 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mtrafter (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey carve I was wondering if you might of had a chance to take a look for them caps yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

found them. Four valves with caps and two caps. I should probably keep a valve and a cap for my thwarts, but I kind of doubt I am going to use mine as a paddle boat again. Ever. I'll try to remember to throw them in the car. I think have some USPs boxes in the shop too. 
I guess it is boating season isn't it?


----------



## mtrafter (Aug 13, 2007)

Awesome! Indeed it is boating season lol ill pm you my number


----------

